
Mesopotamian Accounting Tokens - DanBC
http://www.maa.org/book/export/html/117930
======
fisk
I don't know how widely accepted this interpretation of events is, but seeing
how incredibly slow progress can be, progress that looks simple and 'obvious'
from the far side, is always amazing.

